# lets hear your killing shaft setup



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

mine will be a gt velocity hunter/XT 300 29" 380gr,100gr 3b 2" cut meatseeker with 4" green truflight feathers

let here how you dressed your shaft to kill 
lets keep the focus on the carbon type OK people lol


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

340 Easton Acc Pro Hunters with Easton 4 inch vanes, one yellow two orange. On the front will be a Fuse Kumasi 100gr expandable.

Mark


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Carbon-Shmarbon... :roll: Lets talk _real_ arrows.

There's nothing like a good piece of wood. 8)

28 inch 23/64ths diameter cedar shaft with a 10 inch taper at the nock end down to 5/16th's. Three fletch 5 1/2 inch natural Barred turkey feathers, and a 1 1/2 inch cutting diameter 165 grain Snuffer leading the charge. 625 grain total arrow weight. Hits like a truck, kills without mercy.

Now that's a man arrow. When you boys are tired of playing around with little knitting needles, gimmy a call. :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

29" black PSE Radial Weave STL Hunter 355 grains, Blazer vanes (2 orange, 1 white), 100 gr. unspecified broadhead.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

can someone get a needle and take some air out of texo's head lol


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

nock, fletching, shaft, insert, broadhead...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

23/64th Port Orford Cedar with 4-point Cocobolo footed tips. 140 grain Zwicky Black Diamonds. Three barred turkey feathers chopped in a parabolic shape.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> can someone get a needle and take some air out of texo's head lol


I'm unstoppable just get used to it. :twisted:

Great minds think alike. Nice setup Longbow!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be shooting (from tail to top) a nice bright nock by Gold tip, a wrap of 5" white with gold rings sporting a beautiful bull elk picture on it. The wrap will be decorated with 3 two inch vanes with Zebra strips (black and white) on two of them and one pure white like the driven snow. They will add the perfect garnish to the Gold tip shaft sporting the Golden colors and with the words "Ultra Light Pro 300". At the tip, you will find the same head that just as of a few weeks ago, killed the world record Tar. Yes the ONE, the ONLY, EPEK X-C3!!!!    -()/- -()/-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Whoo Hooo! Go Scotty! 8)


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

so are they re engineer the epek broadhead


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Re engineered may be an over statement. We are changing one thing on the enterier to make it more durable. If there has been any "holes" in the head it has been somes concern on the durablity. When it hits soft flesh and ribs, it is able to be shot again. When it hits something hard like a skull or shoulder, it does it's job and kills it dead but is not as reusable as some would like. It isn't "changing" as much as just being made a bit more strong for the guys who like to shoot steel drums and plywood. I would not hesitate shooting any of the heads. They are ALL killing critters. One is more of a "One shot head" and the other will be multiple.


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

have yet to see a mic that was not a one shot wonder


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't wait for the new heads to come out! I've got a steel drum hunt booked for October, and a 3/4 inch plywood hunt booked in November this year. The new head should do the trick on these hard-to-kill objects!

Funny, they show a rage head on TV going through plywood. Ya, 1/4 inch plywood! :roll: Big deal! Truth is, NO mechanical on the planet is designed to shoot through steel and plywood and be reusable! The changes we're making are "overkill" but hey, nothing ever went wrong with something that was overbuilt...

Besides all that, who *really* reuses a mechanical broadhead after it's killed something? :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Besides all that, who *really* reuses a mechanical broadhead after it's killed something? :roll:


That was kinda my thought too man, even though I'm not a mechanical guy. Especially if you get a pass through and hit trees, dirt or whatever else, aren't most broadheads a one and done deal? Anyway....

My setup is just Easton black FMJ's, "baby with a cold snot" flo yellow nocks, same color Blazers, on a white wrap with Fuse Cybex broadheads. I'd like one of them to get completely frothy red this year. We'll see I guess....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Besides all that, who *really* reuses a mechanical broadhead after it's killed something? :roll:


My thoughts exactly. 

Sorry about contributing to the hijack. I tried to answer the title question earlier. :lol:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

28 1/4" Easton N-Fused 400, 3 White Blazer Vanes over a 4"white wrap, EPEK XC3 broadhead, Flo-Green Nock


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Gold tip velocity pro 27inch tipped with a3 blade g5 100gr striker,wrapped with a bright orange and 2inch AAE vanes bright orange. With a orange nock.


----------



## mulepacker (Sep 11, 2007)

Same as the past 15 years.

29.5" 360 ACC shaft 3 orange 5" vanes/feathers with a helical with a Zwickey Eskimo leading the way.
Prior to fifteen years ago just change the shaft to a 2216 gamegetter.
Prior to the gamegetters whatever the local hardware store carried wood, fibergalss and the occasional aluminum shaft if you were lucky enough to get there before they sold out.
Luckily I am not as old as tex, I never had to chip my own heads and turn my own shafts.
Used for both my compound and recurve

Why mess with what works.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

mulepacker said:


> Same as the past 15 years.
> 
> 29.5" 360 ACC shaft 3 orange 5" vanes/feathers with a helical with a Zwickey Eskimo leading the way.
> Prior to fifteen years ago just change the shaft to a 2216 gamegetter.
> ...


Wow. We've got basically the same arrow history right up to the 2216 GG... Then I reverted back to my recurve/wooden arrow ways... 

BTW, I'm pretty old, but I think you might be a little older than me. :shock:


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm goin with a 28" pro hunter, pink tiger UAC wraps, 2 purple and 1 pink HP vantecs, and leading they way a new Epek!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I made the move from Goldtips to Easton Flatlines this year, 70 lb, 31' draw, 350 gr, 332 fps @ 85 fpe.


----------

